# Test 400 with deca



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing test 400 with deca. Has anybody done this before does it work and if so what results did you achieve?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone done it before? Do you really live in a tree?  .

It's one of the most common stacks ever, add dbol as a kicker and therein is the sole classic all time bulking cycle.

Is this your first cycle?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Test and deca is probably the most common stack and millions around the world have done it and got great results.

Eat well, train hard and get quality sleep and the gains will come


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved the gains off deca but for the life of me I couldn't get it up lol


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha yes this is my first cycle lads and I don't have a clue. I'm trying to put on weight but finding it hard as my metabolism is through the roof would this be the best bet for me to try? You mean add dbol as a kicker as in a cycle of those before the test + deca yeah? How much test + deca would you advise per week? Cheers for the input lads much appreciated


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Tree Boyy said:


> Haha yes this is my first cycle lads and I don't have a clue.* I'm trying to put on weight but finding it hard as my metabolism is through the roof *would this be the best bet for me to try? You mean add dbol as a kicker as in a cycle of those before the test + deca yeah? How much test + deca would you advise per week? Cheers for the input lads much appreciated


Wish i had a £ for how many times iv'e heard this. Seriously mate, if you cannot put on weight by training and eating then you simply arent training and or eating properly, this is a fact, iv'e been there and know a hundred guys who have too.

Steroids won't work if you arent eating enough in the first place, learn how steroids work.

First cycle you only need test.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

If your gonna do it just do 500mg of test enth per week as its your first cycle. You need to train harder than ever and have a good high protein diet. If you dont have these 2 things in place you may aswell give me the money.

Good luck


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I've had a diet written out for me mate and its 4000+ calories a day I go to the gym 5 times a week following a training schedule which has been written up for me and well within the past 3 months I've gone from 82kg to 86kg obviously I've put on a small amount of weight but I wanna increase my strength too not just my size bearing in mind I'm 6ft 5 and my metabolism is through the roof


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Gman81 said:


> If your gonna do it just do 500mg of test enth per week as its your first cycle. You need to train harder than ever and have a good high protein diet. If you dont have these 2 things in place you may aswell give me the money.
> 
> Good luck


**** 500mg per week is alot ain't it mate how's by days should I take it? 5 lots of 100mg's? My diets got a lot of protein in mate...cheers buddy!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tree Boyy said:


> **** 500mg per week is alot ain't it mate how's by days should I take it? 5 lots of 100mg's? My diets got a lot of protein in mate...cheers buddy!


Nah its a really widely used dose to be honest for an injection, ideal amount to start on mate. If you got test 400 it will be 1.25ml on the syringe. If it's Testosterone Enanthate you can do just one jab per week, sit back and wait for it to kick in. Alot of people use an oral like dianabol for the first 4 weeks cause it takes that long for Test Enth to really get into your system and start seeing gains from it. Its called a kick start, so you get 4 weeks of gains from the orals then when you stop them at 4 weeks, the jab has kicked in.

Also have a good look round this site and the internet, there's loads you can learn. Even youtube has videos of injection technique and things like that. Don't jump in till you have everything sorted cause if you jab the wrong place you can really [email protected] yourself up mate.


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Gman81 said:


> Nah its a really widely used dose to be honest for an injection, ideal amount to start on mate. If you got test 400 it will be 1.25ml on the syringe. If it's Testosterone Enanthate you can do just one jab per week, sit back and wait for it to kick in. Alot of people use an oral like dianabol for the first 4 weeks cause it takes that long for Test Enth to really get into your system and start seeing gains from it. Its called a kick start, so you get 4 weeks of gains from the orals then when you stop them at 4 weeks, the jab has kicked in.
> 
> Also have a good look round this site and the internet, there's loads you can learn. Even youtube has videos of injection technique and things like that. Don't jump in till you have everything sorted cause if you jab the wrong place you can really [email protected] yourself up mate.


Ok mate cheers for the advice....if I was to get test enanthate how many ml in each bottle and how long will it last me? Also can you buy it off the Internet because all I can get around by me is equipoise & tren. How long roughly is a cycle too? Sorry for all the questions buddy lol


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok mate cheers for the advice....if I was to get test enanthate how many ml in each bottle and how long will it last me? Also can you buy it off the Internet because all I can get around by me is equipoise & tren. Also how long is your average cycle? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get the jist of things cheers buddy


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Wait until your eating a minimum of 5000calories a day and 300g protein before startin your cycle.

Your results will be so much better for it.

Regardless of what you 'think' you need. There is a starting point for a bulk.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Tree Boyy said:


> Ok mate cheers for the advice....if I was to get test enanthate how many ml in each bottle and how long will it last me? Also can you buy it off the Internet because all I can get around by me is equipoise & tren. Also how long is your average cycle? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get the jist of things cheers buddy


Sorry mate but you are no way near ready for aas , keep readind and atleast learn what your going on about , get your training and diet sorted to


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

tprice said:


> Wait until your eating a minimum of 5000calories a day and 300g protein before startin your cycle.
> 
> Your results will be so much better for it.
> 
> Regardless of what you 'think' you need. There is a starting point for a bulk.


Ok cheers buddy I've got a diet plan written out which is 4000 calories and 250g of protein ill just add in another shake as one shake is 100g of protein and 1000 calories thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

big-lifter said:


> Sorry mate but you are no way near ready for aas , keep readind and atleast learn what your going on about , get your training and diet sorted to


That's what I'm on here for mate to learn about it all before I start doing it...I'm just asking questions to get the jist of things and hopefully you guys can help me on my way cheer mate.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tree Boyy said:


> Well I've had a diet written out for me mate and its 4000+ calories a day I go to the gym 5 times a week following a training schedule which has been written up for me and well within the past 3 months I've gone from 82kg to 86kg obviously I've put on a small amount of weight but I wanna increase my strength too not just my size bearing in mind I'm 6ft 5 *and my metabolism is through the roof*


where do people come up witht his sh1te, my metabolism is through the roof? how...... because your skinny?

4kg in 3 months is decent gains for a natural! granted it wont all be muscle but a steady increase in a cycle youll probably keep from 5-10kg after youve finished cycle granted all that 5-10kg wont be muscle too!


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

No mate because I can eat absolutely anything cakes,crisps,McDonald's etc and not put on weight takes the **** lol ok mate cheers for your info how long on average is a cycle?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

The reason you dont put on weight it cause you don't eat enough.

You probably do have a high metabolism correct.

So that means you need to eat more to counter this.

Honestly mate get at least 5000 calories a day in. And then add more if still not growing.

Then once you have a good cycle and diet all planned you can go for it.

For now though see if you can gain just by eating and training hard.

Good luck.


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2013)

anything more than 30grams of protein in one go is a waste fella. if you want to get 120 grams of protein in to you by drinking shakes it will have to be 3 shakes 3 hrs apart. your body will only deal with 30grms at a time and then it needs time to use it.

like the lads on here are saying. eating right isn't about stuffing as much food as you can in to you all day. its about eating the right stuff at the right time. i know boys who set their alarm for 3am to get up and drink a shake to get the extra protein in and make it usefull. eating right and training right and sleeping are the ingredients and foundation to your body building... the juice is only the icing on the cake. to eat 4000 cals a day of the right types of food at the right time is fking hard. you can jab the juice and you will get bigger. but do it properly and you will see greater gains.

good luck with your cycle if your gonna do it, but for the sake of a weeks reading and prep id hold off and bet the bigger gains.

hope this helps.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Wing said:


> anything more than 30grams of protein in one go is a waste fella. if you want to get 120 grams of protein in to you by drinking shakes it will have to be 3 shakes 3 hrs apart. your body will only deal with 30grms at a time and then it needs time to use it.
> 
> like the lads on here are saying. eating right isn't about stuffing as much food as you can in to you all day. its about eating the right stuff at the right time. i know boys who set their alarm for 3am to get up and drink a shake to get the extra protein in and make it usefull. eating right and training right and sleeping are the ingredients and foundation to your body building... the juice is only the icing on the cake. to eat 4000 cals a day of the right types of food at the right time is fking hard. you can jab the juice and you will get bigger. but do it properly and you will see greater gains.
> 
> ...


Re. the 30g of protein at a time =complete bull$hit


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Re. the 30g of protein at a time =complete bull$hit


Yeap another broscience.


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Wing said:


> anything more than 30grams of protein in one go is a waste fella. if you want to get 120 grams of protein in to you by drinking shakes it will have to be 3 shakes 3 hrs apart. your body will only deal with 30grms at a time and then it needs time to use it.


Bloody 'ell, people STILL believe this?!


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info lads ill take it all on board....but I'm confused is the 30g of protein bull**** or not?lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wing said:


> anything more than 30grams of protein in one go is a waste fella. if you want to get 120 grams of protein in to you by drinking shakes it will have to be 3 shakes 3 hrs apart. your body will only deal with 30grms at a time and then it needs time to use it.
> 
> like the lads on here are saying. eating right isn't about stuffing as much food as you can in to you all day. its about eating the right stuff at the right time. i know boys who set their alarm for 3am to get up and drink a shake to get the extra protein in and make it usefull. eating right and training right and sleeping are the ingredients and foundation to your body building... the juice is only the icing on the cake. to eat 4000 cals a day of the right types of food at the right time is fking hard. you can jab the juice and you will get bigger. but do it properly and you will see greater gains.
> 
> ...


Im going to offer the Op the best bit of advice he will get today................ dont listen to this guy ^^^^^^


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Tree Boyy said:


> Thanks for the info lads ill take it all on board....but I'm confused is the 30g of protein bull**** or not?lol


I usually go off on one at people posting this kind of post but you seem decent enough so lets break this whole thread down into some simple sections.

1. 4kg is a good amount to gain so why go roids if you don't need them, if gains are slowing then up cals. your mass gainer shake seems an adequate addition to the diet, so this or up the amount of protein carbs and fats in each meals slightly.

2. test400 will tell you the amounts in the name, if it says 400 it means 400mg per 1ml, usually for UGL's (underground labs) will sell in 10ml bottles but some sell in 20ml bottles (such as wildcat), pharma you will find in amps, these are usually 1ml glass bottles in which you snap the top off and draw from there, the bottles tend to be a little more convenient as they have a rubber stopper in the top which seals when you pull the needle out.

3. IMO a good base cycle would be 500mg test, 200-300mg deca 10 weeks deca, 14 weeks test (i prefer slightly longer cycles) with first 4 weeks 40mg dbol each day.

I hope this clears a few things up


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2013)

hey guys i was speaking about shakes, There is nothing wrong with eating a meal containing 60-90 grams of whole food protein, your body will break it down slowly enough that it shouldn't cause any problems.

like most people on here mine is only an opinion. don't hate me for it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wing said:


> hey guys i was speaking about shakes, There is nothing wrong with eating a meal containing 60-90 grams of whole food protein, your body will break it down slowly enough that it shouldn't cause any problems.
> 
> like most people on here mine is only an opinion. don't hate me for it.


and you are still wrong even just talking about shakes lol.

this is an old myth that has been proven wrong numerous times, in fact one article i read couldnt even workout where the 30g figure had came from


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyway mate, this is ideally what your first cycle should look like.

Test enan, cyp or a multi ester @ 400-500mg per week for 10-14wks so lets for arguments sake say a 12wk cycle, you can pin this all in one go so you only need to jab once weekly, however you can split it into two jabs if you like, so for example 200-250mg mon/thur.

From the start of the cycle i suggest you use 0.5mg of adex EOD (every other day) this will control excess estrogen which you dont want.

From the start of week 2 or 3 you should take 1000iu per week of hCG, this will keep the testes functioning and make recovery post cycle much easier so you will keep more of your gains.

These are the essential basics, so basically your cycle will look like this.

Wk 1-12 400-500mg of Test.

Wk 1-15 0.5mg of adex EOD

Wk 3-15 1000iu of hCG shot once weekly or once again you can pin this twice weekly mon/thur @ 500iu.

Follow this with your PCT of nolva and clomid.

Clomid will be taken ED (every day) @ 50mg

Nolva will be taken ED @ 20mg.

Follow this advice with a great diet and training and enough rest to grow and you will have a great cycle with the least possible side effects and with the best chance of recovery.

Good luck.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mars said:


> Anyway mate, this is ideally what your first cycle should look like.
> 
> Test enan, cyp or a multi ester @ 400-500mg per week for 10-14wks so lets for arguments sake say a 12wk cycle, you can pin this all in one go so you only need to jab once weekly, however you can split it into two jabs if you like, so for example 200-250mg mon/thur.
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone doesn't say 100mg clomid for once. I never get on well with that dose of clomid and 50mg was plenty for me


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Wing said:


> hey guys i was speaking about shakes, There is nothing wrong with eating a meal containing 60-90 grams of whole food protein, your body will break it down slowly enough that it shouldn't cause any problems.
> 
> like most people on here mine is only an opinion. don't hate me for it.


What you stated wasn't an opinion.

You stated a 'fact'.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Was getting told at the bloods clinic last night by a random stranger the best stack ever is ProChem Deca and Sus I actually thought he was going to give me a friggin price list :laugh:


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Cheers lads much appreciated.....so 400mg of test would be 1 ml out of the bottle? What mg bottle does adex come on and do I jab that too? And what's 1000iu of hcg do I jab that too? Same with the nolva and clomid do I jab them?lol sorry for the questions once again suppose I gotta start somewhere lol


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Tree Boyy said:


> Cheers lads much appreciated.....so 400mg of test would be 1 ml out of the bottle? What mg bottle does adex come on and do I jab that too? And what's 1000iu of hcg do I jab that too? Same with the nolva and clomid do I jab them?lol sorry for the questions once again suppose I gotta start somewhere lol


hahahahha,,you can type,,but you seem not to be able to read,,read the stickes man.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Tree Boyy said:


> Cheers lads much appreciated.....so 400mg of test would be 1 ml out of the bottle? What mg bottle does adex come on and do I jab that too? And what's 1000iu of hcg do I jab that too? Same with the nolva and clomid do I jab them?lol sorry for the questions once again suppose I gotta start somewhere lol


lol , Take this advice pls

STAY AWAY FROM AAS


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Orite mate no need for the sarcasm I gotta start somewhere. And what is AAS if you don't mind explaining mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Tree Boyy said:


> Orite mate no need for the sarcasm I gotta start somewhere. And what is AAS if you don't mind explaining mate?


i wasn't been sarcastic.

AAS are steroids. another term for em


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

Tree Boyy said:


> Orite mate no need for the sarcasm I gotta start somewhere. And what is AAS if you don't mind explaining mate?


mate, this post alone is going to have a lot of people collectively face-palming themselves in frustration.

please listen to this;

you're not anywhere near being ready to take steroids and any associated medicines yet.

go away and read the stickies (they're the posts at the top of the first page of each forum) on diet, and then anabolic, androgenic steroids (AAS).

after 6 months of reading and rereading these (and people's posts on first cycles etc) and finding out how to get hold of *everything* you're going to need for that first cycle, then come back here and start asking the same question regarding advice from people who've done it all.

there's no rush, the most important thing is to be 100% informed about what you are going to put in your body and what these drugs are going to do.

seriously, swot up for 6 months.

good luck...


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

I weren't on about you galaxy. That's what I'm trying to do mate is learn and ask questions about everything and get the jist of it I'm not just going to start jabbing willy nilly like get some info in my brain first as there's a lot to it cheers for the comments tho lads appreciated


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2013)

yes it looks like i fked up on the statement i made lads. just read an article and it said.

"However, 30 grams may be the proper amount of

protein needed to get blood amino acid

levels high enough to flip the muscle-building

switch. The switch analogy is appropriate here.

Like a light switch, once you flip the muscle-

building switch, you can't turn it "more" on.

When you hit the protein threshold and initiate

protein synthesis, you can't initiate it more.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ask-the-macro-manager-how-much-protein-is-too-much.html

my wires crossed.

"everyday's a school day"


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Tree Boyy said:


> Cheers lads much appreciated.....so 400mg of test would be 1 ml out of the bottle? What mg bottle does adex come on and do I jab that too? And what's 1000iu of hcg do I jab that too? Same with the nolva and clomid do I jab them?lol sorry for the questions once again suppose I gotta start somewhere lol


This is why ppl get p1ssed off, you say you want to learn yet cant even be a55ed to check through the stickies or simply google adex, nolva, clomid, we are here to help and advise, not to spoon feed you.


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

Mars said:


> This is why ppl get p1ssed off, you say you want to learn yet cant even be a55ed to check through the stickies or simply google adex, nolva, clomid, we are here to help and advise, not to spoon feed you.


I can be a55ed mate just thought I'd ask people on here as the majority know what they're talking about on the Internet yeah you can find the basic stuff but there's also a lot of crap on there too so thought I'd ask people who've been there got the t-shirt lol but I'm off work all weekend so the swotting starts then lol cheers mate


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Tree Boyy said:


> I can be a55ed mate just thought I'd ask people on here as the majority know what they're talking about on the Internet yeah you can find the basic stuff but there's also a lot of crap on there too so thought I'd ask people who've been there got the t-shirt lol but I'm off work all weekend so the swotting starts then lol cheers mate


Just read through all the posts on here and after a few weeks of reading you will no what your talking about then


----------



## Tree Boyy (Jan 15, 2013)

big-lifter said:


> Just read through all the posts on here and after a few weeks of reading you will no what your talking about then


Will do...cheers mate!


----------

